# Use Credit Karma to do your taxes, ITS FREE!



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

everyone is dumb if you are paying to do your taxes. Its pretty simple and the software that most BIG CHAIN places like HR Block use is basically the same software. They just brand the software to show their company logo and name. Remember the Gov never charges you to file your taxes online. so these companies make money by charging you for doing taxes when in reality they are just using a software program and inputting the numbers for you. Most software now days can just take a pic of your W-2 or screenshot of a 1099 and fill out all your info automatically. Its 2018 people! get with the technology, theres no need to pay for someone to do YOUR taxes. just go to the creditkarma.com website and register and do your taxes for free. its free even with self employment income and etc.


----------

